
Where terrorists go to chat; government and the end-to-end encryption problem - sr2
https://hadleybeeman.com/2017/05/25/where-terrorists-go-to-chat/
======
DarkKomunalec
If you accept the premise that the problem is how to only allow the government
access to encrypted messages, you are implicitly agreeing that people have no
right to conduct themselves in a way that hampers surveillance.

Carry a fully charged phone linked to your name at all times, don't wear face-
obscuring items such as hats or sunglasses, make sure your license plate is
clean and well lit for all the automated readers, pay for taxi's with your
credit card, don't use cash, and always speak clearly and into the
microphones. If one of your home's microphones should malfunction, a licensed
technician will arrive shortly to replace it. They use a master key, which all
locks licensed for consumer sale must obey, so you don't even have to be home
to let them in - how convenient!

